
Ask HN: What are the funniest songs that match programming? - andrewfromx
I&#x27;m working on a complex golang program where I need to close various open TCP sockets. I keep running into bugs where I forgot to close one. I turned on &quot;Closing Time&quot; by semi-sonic while I fixed all the bugs.
======
jcr
Whenever hacking in perl, this comes to mind...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM)

------
joelg
Code Monkey
[https://open.spotify.com/track/1rIFZk9tTUtHP3vULR5wXe](https://open.spotify.com/track/1rIFZk9tTUtHP3vULR5wXe)

------
LarryMade2
Windmills of Your Mind Especially the more breathlessly sung versions -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEhS9Y9HYjU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEhS9Y9HYjU)

Reminds me of coding and holding all the methods and variables, internal
visualizing problems, etc.

------
max_
Deadmau5 - While 1 < 2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/While(1_Is_Less_Than_2)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/While\(1_Is_Less_Than_2\))

------
emmasz
The proclaimers - I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0sTNtWDiI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0sTNtWDiI)

------
genius6
Suse (a parody of Sugar - Maroon Five)

